# New guy



## Cthompson4991 (Feb 25, 2019)

Hi obviously im new to this site but could really use some advice which I'll post about later. Hopefully I'll be able to give some insight as well.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Welcome! Let it fly, there's plenty of advice here with years of experience.


----------



## Cthompson4991 (Feb 25, 2019)

Thanks I appreciate it.


----------



## kimduhan (Feb 19, 2019)

heu guys, nice to meet you here


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Hopefully we can be of help to you.


----------

